# Fiat V Mercedes Chassis



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have seen two motorhomes both auto trail scout's , one is on the Fiat Chassis and the other on a Mercedes chassis , has any member any info on which one is the best , tried googling about them looking for reviews but not much came up about the Mercedes version mostly just Fiat .

Has any member got the Merc version 

Plus is there much difference between a Auto Trail Scout and and the Auto Trail apache 700

Thanks for any replies ….


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Give me a rear wheel drive any time - Merc or Ford


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you get a much better ride on RWD. but the Fiat cab is very comfitable and niose levels are low as well. Personal choice would be the Merc.manual g/b.
price makes a difference.
cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It's not just the chassis - think about the engine!

Mine is being serviced next week (first time in 4 years) - the garage only knew it was a motorhome: "we probably ought to change the cam-belt - that'll be another £xx" - "no need - it's a Merc, with a timing chain"!

On the other hand, it cost a lot more in the first place! :twisted: 

You pays your money and you makes your choice - Gordon.

PS depending on it's age, also think about the clutch - if you don't understand that one, look up "juddergate".


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Merc vs Fiat*

Pro-Rata - Mercedes have at least as many probs as Fiat.

The difference though is in the Customer Service - Mercedes make no fuss about fixing things under warranty - unlike Fiat.

Happy Travels


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Last MH I had and also 2 previous were Fiat based, and I thought they were the bee's knees, My latest MH was ONLY built on a Merc, BUT am I glad it didn't put me off, a far superior ride and drive, I fully intend making this my last MH and I honestly think it will be.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mercedes*

Mercedes Sprinter version without a doubt. Providing it is not a SprintShift.

TM


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi smiddy, i have got the non sprintshift merc scout and well pleased with it! any questions just ask away, all the best sean


----------



## Pat101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, I like my fiat X250 from a driving point of view. But it doesn't inspire much confidence when you have a main bearing failure as I have had during the easter break.

At 9500 miles on a 2009 plate she's hardly broken in, I must say though that when I finally convinced fiat that there is an extra third year warranty between the swift and fiat company's that they played ball and will cover the cost of a gearbox rebuild.

Hopefully I'll have her back next week as long as the commercial garage that got her don't trash it first.

From a Merc point of view I have a 20 year old 18 tonne truck which is run daily. The only none wear part to fail so far is a radiator!!

If Mercedes still build vehicles like that and I had the extra cash It would be the Merc for me.

All the best.

Pat.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"Mercedes have at least as many probs as Fiat" er WRONG!

Fiat just get one vehicle sorted then change to a new model with another load of problems.
e.g. 5th gears breaking up, alternator brackets breaking - new model - water ingress, reversing judder. Come on!

We had a Merc based Scout for 12 years, the only bit that we needed to replace were the perrished spill off pipes from the injectors as they started to smell of diesel. Done under warranty but outside the warranty perion while in France on holiday because they started to smell. Just one phone call to advise us of the next garage and it was done. FOC.

Plus as has been said no cam belt to break, drive where the weight is on the rears and a smoooth 5 cylinder engine in our case (2.9)

C.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I've had two new Ducato based coachbuilts an 1996 & a 1997 model 

They were both lovely to drive on the road but a nightmare on wet or soft grass - I was forever getting stuck

Friends have the new x250 model & are very pleased with them as they are very car like & easy to drive

having got fed up with the FWD getting stuck I moved onto RWD with an Iveco which was much more truck like & was tough as you could get - a great chassis for a big coachbuilt.

Now on a MB Sprinter which is superb , though like the Iveco it is a big vehicle & more truck like than the Ducato.

My main gripe with my sprinter only happens when driving at crawling /walking pace over rough ground, if I go over a pot hole on a camp site or field it rocks back & forth , but it is 5 tons & high bodied , on the road its brilliant & drives as though its on rails 

Another thing to consider is that the rear floor on the Ducatos - especially if built on the ALKO chassis can be much lower than the sprinter ( my dual floor sprinters habitation floor is quite high)

Also MB service at my local MB dealer & parts availability are excellent, 

for my monies worth I would go for the sprinter & RWD over FWD every time for me


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi trek, i know what you mean about the slow speed wobble!! after i uprated my chassis with airrides it is a lot less "wavey" now, all the best sean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

only had one mh in nearly six years.
No major or even minor probs with Fiat.

I have driven so many vehicles in the past 42 years i simply adapt

dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5*



CliveMott said:


> "Mercedes have at least as many probs as Fiat" er WRONG!
> 
> Fiat just get one vehicle sorted then change to a new model with another load of problems.
> e.g. 5th gears breaking up, alternator brackets breaking - new model - water ingress, reversing judder. Come on!
> ...


How old is the Mercedes Concorde?


----------



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your input Gents, i should have stated that the Mercedes is the 2.7 cdi Automatic 2008 model with approx 18,000 miles on it , and the Fiat is a 3.0 Litre 2007 model with 14,000 on it ...

Thanks


----------



## mrsbentley (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Guys

I found this very interesting as I've just taken the plunge and bought a Frankia i6900 on a merc with a manual box  Feeling a warm afterglow. Unless you know something about old (2002) Frankia's that is....................


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't know about Frankias but my Rapido is 2002 (Merc). Now that it is morning, my brain is working better and I recall we have twice had the turbo cut out (2y apart). A Merc-help website says this is probably a short circuit to the radiator, although some other possibilities exist. For mine, I found that switching off and back on cleared it, although climbing a hill on the M25 was not the best time to confirm that!  

Other than that, no complaints, so good luck - Gordon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trading*

If you are not sure. Ring Robert at Robert Williams Trading and ask him why you should buy a Mercedes rather than a Fiat or Similar.

TM


----------



## mrsbentley (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm that's interesting...thanks for the info


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I'm not particularly familiar with the Scout design, but from an internet search it has a diner immediately behind the driver's seat hence it doesn't swivel to form part of a lounge. However, from what I've seen on some M-B Autotrails, the fact that the handbrake is on the "conventional" side (i.e. between driver & passenger seats) interferes with the swivel - I did read somewhere that there's a mod to get it to collapse into the floor? For the Scout design, it doesn't matter, but for most AT layouts it would.

In general, I'd prefer an M-B, but you should also do some research on servicing costs. On the car side of things, in our household we have a Jag, Fiat and an M-B. I've stopped having the Merc serviced at main dealers because it's downright outrageous what they charge...as in a basic diesel A-class coming in at 1.5x what it costs the Jag main dealer to service my V8 supercharged Jag. Even at my local backstreet place, it costs an arm & a leg to service the Merc because when things go wrong the parts are not just expensive, but deliberately (mis)engineered to be so - latest has been an electric window motor that came to best part of £200 because the whole linkage was built as a sealed unit. Against that backdrop, I won't be buying a Merc (car) again. Of course, the vans could be different.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

When we decided on the delfin a couple of years ago we could have got it on a Merc chassis but after some research and after talking to the owner of the merc decided against.

Reasons. Merc was too thirsty as low as 19mpg at speeds over 65 MPH.

Too low geared on that particular chassis(cant remember which one)
But engine was noisy due to high revs.

Unstable when overtaking and high winds due to soft springinging and high stance in order to accomodate propshaft. 

Servicing too expensive.

Sprinshift I wanted manual.

We have been very happy with our Renault Master 150 

Higher geared cruise at 76 all day and still get nearly 30mpg.

Low chassis Solid as a rock round tight bends no rolling. same in high winds and overtaking trucks. Depends what you are looking for.

Never been stuck yet and our favourite site is grassy and hilly.

Having said this would consider RWD if our situation changed and were looking at a larger van with bigger overhang.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> from what I've seen on some M-B Autotrails, the fact that the handbrake is on the "conventional" side (i.e. between driver & passenger seats) interferes with the swivel - I did read somewhere that there's a mod to get it to collapse into the floor? For the Scout design, it doesn't matter, but for most AT layouts it would.


You can also have an electronic handbrake fitted. Last I heard Autotrail had stopped offering Merc chassis. Have they had a change of heart?

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Delivery Fiats*

Our Regular DHL (Owner/Driver - Self Employed) came today.

He came in a 1 year old Mercedes Sprinter 313CDi

I asked him where his Citroen Relay was.

"Scrap Yard" Came the reply.

A shade over 3 years old and at 65,000 miles the Engine had a catastrophic failure.

Citroen have offered him £1,000 towards a new one.

He has told Citroen he would not have another unless they gave him one.

He has had no end of trouble with it from day one. Told him it would be trouble the first day he turned up in it. He is not the only one in his group. Many have the Fiat and Citroen Versions and are experiencing troubles.

I have had many a Citroen car, but would not go near any of the Trio from the Factory with what they are producing at the moment.

So he has bought a clean late model Sprinter.
His only worry is that when unladen at the end of the day or when carrying light loads, the tyres may slip in winter.

Told him to get some decent All-Season/Winter tyres when the time comes.

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its really a matter of personal choice. Its your money so spend it on what YOU think is the best vehicle for you.

Dont be swayed by other people, they will always say they have a XXXXX and that is much better than YYYY. No-one is gomng to admit they think they made a mistake in respect of base vehicle are they ??

I have had a Fiat based Hymer and and now run a Merc (sprintshift) based Autotrail Dakota. 

Very difficult to compare the two, each has good and bad points. Whether one is "better" than the other is very difficult to assess. The Merc (2.7 litre 5 cyclinder engine) has a lot more "grunt" than the (2.5 litre 4 cylinder) Fiat. Fuel consumption slightly higher on the Merc but its 500Kg heavier. Merc is rear wheel drive and Fiat was FWD. BUT the Hymer's Fiat engine was old style rotorary injection pump (dead simple and little to go wrong) whereas the Merc is a more modetrn "common rail" system. 

Merc based vehicles cost a lot more than the Fiat based ones, thats probably why the mainstream converters use almost exclusivley Fiat. Some of the bespoke makers such as IH still offer the Merc as a base.

I would suggest that you drive vehicles of both types (try and get the same conversion model if possible so you can compare like with like)

Do not lose sight of the fact that it is your money and you should be happy in your own mind with the final decision. there will always be someone who will say " I had XXXXX and its was nothing but trouble, now run a YYY and its fine" Someone else will have had the opposite experience. To the best of my knowledge none of the Merc based vehhicles have had clutch judder problems which might be something to bear in mind (i.e. make sure if you do go for a Fiat that it has had the required modification carried out!) 

Whatever you decide on I am sure you will find it an enjoyable ownership!


----------

